

How to write an email introduction - useflyer
http://blog.safeshepherd.com/post/22345029227/how-to-write-an-intro-email-like-a-boss

======
blo
I would also point out that it's usually better for all parties (yourself
included) if the intro is double opt-in.

~~~
useflyer
That's probably more advanced concept than beginner concept, but totally
agree!

------
rhizome
Have trouble deciding on a posting title?

~~~
useflyer
Like all things in life, split-test until perfection. Science.

~~~
rhizome
Yeah, well, it clogs up the RSS feed.

    
    
        Hacking the email introduction: do it right
        How to write an intro email like a BOSS & get funding
        How to write an intro email like a BOSS

